# messed up jaw



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

My piranhas have had a little fun with a ciklid and some of them got smal injurys in the fight.

What do you think of this? should i wait for it to get better or should i get some treatment for him?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

it looks to me that they just got nipped or scraped their lip off something

thats nothing to worry about

you could add some melafix to the water, and boost the temp (82) to speed up the healing process


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

looks like they have just been biing each other in the feeding frenzy, just one of those things...they should be ok they will heal super quick


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Ouch. Looks like the food put up one hell of fight. I'd say salt and Mela-Fix according to dosing instructions. It worked good for me when one of mine got bit.


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

my rb had a nice rip in its lip from a feeding frenzy..should go awya in a week or so


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

geo20 said:


> my rb had a nice rip in its lip from a feeding frenzy..should go awya in a week or so


Ok nice, First time it got this bad. I guessed i should get these answers but you got to ask right


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

He'll be fine.
Piranhas are fantastic healers.

Personally, I'm not into throwing chemicals into the water for minor things like that.
Piranhas heal from that stuff in the wild just fine every day, and there is no boat going down the Amazon and it's tributaries dumping in loads of chemicals.


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

He has already healed a lot since i posted yesterday!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> He'll be fine.
> Piranhas are fantastic healers.
> 
> Personally, I'm not into throwing chemicals into the water for minor things like that.
> Piranhas heal from that stuff in the wild just fine every day, and there is no boat going down the Amazon and it's tributaries dumping in loads of chemicals.


2X they'll heal fast... adding salt could help too


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

Another question, its very rare but sometimes my RB scratch themselfs against things. Any special reason or are they just itchy sometimes?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Metzie said:


> Another question, its very rare but sometimes my RB scratch themselfs against things. Any special reason or are they just itchy sometimes?


It's called "Flashing."
They do this when something is irritating their skin.

What are your water parameters?


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Another question, its very rare but sometimes my RB scratch themselfs against things. Any special reason or are they just itchy sometimes?


It's called "Flashing."
They do this when something is irritating their skin.

What are your water parameters?
[/quote]

Dont know bout PH but there is no nitrit


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It would be good to invest in a kit with the following tests:

Ammonia
Nitrites
Nitrates
pH

The presence of external parasites will also induce "Flashing" amongst your finny friends.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

do a wc then go to a lfs and get even a simple test kit

mine cost abount 30$ and i have: nitrate, nitrite, ph 9low), ph (high range), gh, kh , ammonia and i think one more


----------

